# Best place



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

where is the best place to shoot a squirrel with an air rifle if your using hollow tips


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

this thread has been started many times, scroll through pages and you will find anutter thread on this subject, noone post on this one or it is just going to get bad like every other one of these threads.


----------

